# Socks



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

So obviously the first choice is "snowboard socks" - but let's say you're trying to save a little cash to go on a snowboarding trip and every little bit helps (which is the situation I'm in right now...). What are some cheaper, yet effective, alternatives to snowboard specific socks? Are they necessary? I either wear thinner, knee-high socks or thicker socks that are a little shorter (about the top of the boot). I'm assuming both are cotton, but never thought to check when I bought them. I heard wool is a good choice? Looking to get a few to take with me on the trip and of course for local riding. I feel a little silly asking this so erm...go easy on me. :embarrased1:


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

This is an interesting topic and surprisingly a ton of people get it wrong. As long as you have warm and comfortable boots you basically want as thin a sock as you can get. The thicker the sock the more your foot moves, in fact a lot of high end snowboard sock you find now have started moving away from the thick wool of past. Synthetics are gaining a ton of popularity. 

Stance which is a tad expensive at $20 for a single pair has a mixture of Merino wool socks and synthetics. Basically as long as you have good boots the main thing is just having a sock thats taller than your boots to help prevent boot rub. They make all kinds of compression socks and such but really if you have solid boots they don't help nearly enough to have $100 worth of socks (although damn are they comfy)


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Whiskeymilitia has some women's snowboarding socks up right now for cheap (50 - 60% off) that might fit the bill. I've always had good luck with smartwool and others like stance. They have both and some other brands available now.

WhiskeyMilitia.com: Snag a Beanie & Baselayer for Less


----------



## Rance P (Oct 1, 2013)

I agree...as long as you have warm boots, you don't need thick socks in my opinion. 
I bought some thick, traditional Burton snowboard socks but as soon as I strapped into my boots, within 20 minutes my feet were hurting.
Now I wear a thin, dry fit type of soccer sock that goes up to me knees and it works for me perfectly.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Rance P said:


> I agree...as long as you have warm boots, you don't need thick socks in my opinion.
> I bought some thick, traditional Burton snowboard socks but as soon as I strapped into my boots, within 20 minutes my feet were hurting.
> Now I wear a thin, dry fit type of soccer sock that goes up to me knees and it works for me perfectly.


Ah this is a good starting point...a dry fit type sock that goes up to the knees. And DW - I also have my eye on whiskeymilitia as there are some nice deals on there...I was hoping to get two pairs of socks for about $10-12 bucks, but I'll see how that works out. Hoping to go to Target or someplace similar and be able to find a pair for $5 or so. I like the thinner socks I'm using now, but I don't like when my feet get warm and sweaty in my boots. No bueno. It's worse with the thicker sock...and I pretty much stopped wearing those. I had it in my head that colder days = thicker socks, but it doesn't really work like that with using socks for snowboarding. My feet don't get cold either way and the thicker socks leave my toes a bit snug.

I just got new boots and they are nice and snug while still being comfy. Of course when I cruise WM, I get sidetracked by the hats even though I have a hat for every day of the week. FOCUS!


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

(btw not saying I literally have a Monday Hat, Tuesday Hat, etc...I just love hats and have a lot of em)


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Just do yourself the favor and spend the couple extra dollars for some proper snow socks. The thinnest Smartwool socks I can get is what I use, but a lot people have said great things about Stance. Oh, I have an ultra thin pair of Burtons that are nice to ride in as well. Seriously though, spend the money and get some proper gear. You will not regret it, and your feet will thank you.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

NWBoarder said:


> Just do yourself the favor and spend the couple extra dollars for some proper snow socks. The thinnest Smartwool socks I can get is what I use, but a lot people have said great things about Stance. Oh, I have an ultra thin pair of Burtons that are nice to ride in as well. Seriously though, spend the money and get some proper gear. You will not regret it, and your feet will thank you.


Appreciate the reply...seeing that I can get a decent deal on whiskeymilitia.com, it's definitely not out of the question! What benefits are there to having a proper snowboarding sock? Comfort and moisture wicking are two that pop in my head. I've never had a proper snowboarding sock even after riding for a few years, so forgive my ignorance.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Dammit! I love those Icebreaker base layers! and you can't beat that F'ing price. _NONE_ left in my size!! Even in colors or styles I don't like! :RantExplode:

radiomuse,… _Anything_ but cotton for socks! WM does have some _really_ good prices on socks right now. (_…Trust me tho, I really do understand it when money's so tight that unless their giving 'em away free,…? Doesn't matter how good the price!_) :shrug: 

I like the smartwool myself, but once again. Nothing in my size left! All too big or too small!

-edit-



radiomuse210 said:


> *...What benefits are there to having a proper snowboarding sock?* Comfort and moisture wicking are two that pop in my head. *I've never had a proper snowboarding sock even after riding for a few years,* so forgive my ignorance.


For me,.. the Smartwools, aside from warmth, don't slide down into the boot and bunch up under my foot or toes! I HATE that!!  I bought a pair of Burton socks on sale @ REI cuz they were cheap and I liked the look of 'em,..! Totally worthless in a snowboard boot for me! (I wound up wearing them in my work boots!)

Now,.. If you've _never_ had "proper" SB socks before? If you haven't had any problems with fit, function, comfort, cold, etc? Maybe you don't actually need anything so high tech or expensive! Then again,.. maybe you just don't know how much better it could be!  :lol:


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

I'd stay away from anything cotton as your feet sweat and they retain the moisture and then your feet freeze. Get something synthetic with good wicking and you can go as thin as you like without like having your boots get soaked from the inside out. Usually if you look for ski socks as opposed to snowboard socks you can find better deals. Evo outlet used to have a ton. I usually can get these K2 socks I like $6 per pair if you hunt the web. Ebay often has killer deals of products that are new w/ free shipping that like "fell off the truck". Smartwools are nice socks but I thought overpriced for my feet still being cold. Burton socks are sized weird IMHO, warm but like like way too wide and not tall enough to sit over the calf. Like they took a men's sock, made the foot part shorter, colored it pink and called it "ladies" LOL. One thing that I am super particular about are the toe seams, I hate feeling the seam all day/causing pressure, so the flat seamed socks are nice.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Comfort and moisture wicking are the two most important aspects you already mentioned. They usually also have some cushioning on the bottom and around the ankle. Really not sure how much that helps though. The other thing is the merino wool socks and smart wool in particular don't get stinky. I can usually wear them a few days in a row as long as they don't get wet. You don't need a fresh pair every day.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

steep and cheap has bunch of merino socks for like $9.
http://www.steepandcheap.com/gear-cache/stock-up-on-winter-accessories


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

If you look for last year's stuff you can get them for half off I'm sure and it's not like sock tech changes, I doubt it's worth trying to save beyond the discounts from previous years. 

I'm a bit spendy on my socks - my fave is probably icebreaker, but I've been very happy with the thicker socks like the burton party sock too.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Fewdfreak said:


> I'd stay away from anything cotton as your feet sweat and they retain the moisture and then your feet freeze. Get something synthetic with good wicking and you can go as thin as you like without like having your boots get soaked from the inside out. Usually if you look for ski socks as opposed to snowboard socks you can find better deals. Evo outlet used to have a ton. I usually can get these K2 socks I like $6 per pair if you hunt the web. Ebay often has killer deals of products that are new w/ free shipping that like "fell off the truck". Smartwools are nice socks but I thought overpriced for my feet still being cold. Burton socks are sized weird IMHO, warm but like like way too wide and not tall enough to sit over the calf. Like they took a men's sock, made the foot part shorter, colored it pink and called it "ladies" LOL. One thing that I am super particular about are the toe seams, I hate feeling the seam all day/causing pressure, so the flat seamed socks are nice.


I didn't even _think_ about ebay! Just cruised it, and there a lot of great deals on new socks. As well as the other sites mentioned - WM and S&C - I think I've got a good start! I don't mind toe seams...just want to make sure they are comfy and my foot doesn't come out with a wet sock stuck on it. (Ew)


----------



## midnightcaper (Mar 23, 2013)

I wear some hot chillys brand socks. Work very nice.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i just wear my regular, ankle high Hanes socks that i wear everyday. my boots keep my feet warm.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Sierra Trading Post for cheap merino boardin' socks. 2nds but its usually cosmetic. Put a couple items in your "cart" and leave them for a few days. You'll get an email from STP giving you deeper discounts and free shipping.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Been meaning to pick up a pair of those Stance socks with the grippy shit on the heel. That actually makes sense.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

mojo maestro said:


> Sierra Trading Post for cheap merino boardin' socks. 2nds but its usually cosmetic. Put a couple items in your "cart" and leave them for a few days. You'll get an email from STP giving you deeper discounts and free shipping.


Oh damn nice - was looking at gloves from there as well. Nice tip!


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

costco men's kneehigh dress socks, 3 pack is like $9..i wear em when its not too cold

for actual winter socks Darn Tough rule, $25 a pair is a better deal than smartwool and they are guaranteed for Life


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Thin and Merino Blend!!!!!

That's where it's at!!!!!


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

I really like the Smartwool thin ones. I have a few pairs. But just about anything not cotton will do. The dryfit cotton ones too, not even once.

Come ride with me & Chomps sometime, we'll get you a set.  lol


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

KansasNoob said:


> I really like the Smartwool thin ones. I have a few pairs. But just about anything not cotton will do. The dryfit cotton ones too, not even once.
> 
> Come ride with me & Chomps sometime, we'll get you a set.  lol


Haha if I ever make it out to the western half of the country to ride, I know I would have no problem finding people to ride with! :yahoo: Going to do a lil sock shopping this weekend. Need to put together these last bits of my gear so I can go ahead and grab a 2 day lift pass for the first weekend after Snowshoe opens. It's a good deal at $55 for a 2 day pass - I'm sure the snow won't be as great as it is after they get a few dumpings in out there, but I'm ready to ride! They may start getting snow as early as next week though so I'm optimistic.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Merino Blend thin sock.... Anything thick seems to cause problems.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

SnowDogWax said:


> Merino Blend thin sock.... Anything thick seems to cause problems.


That's one of the things I like about the Smartwool SB socks. They have variable thicknesses to them to make the most of the sock you're wearing. A nice bit of padding on the heel & sole. Thinner over the top of the instep where it really isn't needed. 

Again, That's just my personal preferences! I've tried 2-3 other brands and haven't been as happy with the fit or function. Rm,.. Hope you get to grab a few great deals on some good socks to round out your gear round-up!!! :thumbsup: 



radiomuse210 said:


> Haha if I ever make it out to the western half of the country to ride, I know I would have no problem finding people to ride with! :yahoo:


Not that I would ever,.. *Ever,* turn down an opportunity to shred with _any_ of the fine, lovely young ladies from the forum here,.. (that goes for some of the guys too!)  :laugh: 

But radiomuse,..? You certainly wouldn't be heading West to get to me! You woudn't even change Time Zones! Actually it would be more like an 8 hour drive more or less, north of you!  

…and unless you are just _completely, *utterly*_ without snow along the _entire_ eastern seaboard,…? I couldn't imagine any other reason to make that drive! :dunno: :lol: And,.. If the Western resorts are a 20+ hour drive for me? You would have to be looking at at least 22-24+ from there in Virginee! :blink: Unless you have a small group going to split up costs & driving? Definitely better off flying for that trip!

Although, looking over the resort, the mountain stats, lodging etc. Along with some of the other amenities there at Snowshoe,..? I could see where it might be worth it making _that_ drive south tho!


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> Not that I would ever,.. *Ever,* turn down an opportunity to shred with _any_ of the fine, lovely young ladies from the forum here,.. (that goes for some of the guys too!)  :laugh:
> 
> But radiomuse,..? You certainly wouldn't be heading West to get to me! You woudn't even change Time Zones! Actually it would be more like an 8 hour drive more or less, north of you!
> 
> ...


Snowshoe is amazing - especially compared to what I usually ride (Massanutten or Wintergreen). I found a buddy to come with me to Snowshoe which helps with the lodging/fuel costs...though we may stay at a cheaper place in the tiny town about 20 minutes away. Plus for that long drive it's nice to have someone to talk to besides myself! Also to share in the mountain fun. And that 2 day lift pass deal...probably pulling the trigger on that when I get paid tomorrow. :yahoo: He is a skier though haha...but a super cool dude, so I'll let it slide this time.  Just need to find out if we can reserve a room. I don't want to get it up there and find the cheaper place booked up and have to splash down 4 times as much to stay at Snowshoe.

I have a lot of friends in the CO area who I would like to visit...and to get out of my east coast bubble! I could gather some riding buds and do a resort road trip. It would be very pricey, and most definitely not something I could do in the near future, but oh so much fun! :wavetowel2:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Hmmm i got Stance socks for like $13 last yr. i really like them.

For long days i prefer thin socks. On short days almost anything works. Maybe go to a cheap sports outlet type store... I'm sure any moisture wicking sock would do. But seriously, saving only $5 a pair for something you'd rather not get wrong... I'd rather buy proper snowboard or ski socks; find the cheapest and get those. 

Take transit too. Cause just driving around to find a better deal would cos you more in gas than your savings.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm wearing Rohner wool socks. 35$ may sound spendy when you buy them, but they last forever. I've the same hand full of pairs in use for 12 years now, not only for snowboarding but also for horseriding, which means they are in use every day oct-april, used and washed hundreds of times and still no sign that they should be replaced. 
Love their infrcements at the shin section. Got a pair of different socks without that inforcement once cos I had forgotten to pack the Rohners and missed it.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

What's with women and socks anyway? And what is this new thing where you buy a pair of socks that are actually 3 different socks. 

Sorry to side track, but with xmas coming up I'll be sock buying for my daughter....


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

f00bar said:


> What's with women and socks anyway? And what is this new thing where you buy a pair of socks that are actually 3 different socks.
> 
> Sorry to side track, but with xmas coming up I'll be sock buying for my daughter....


I've never heard of these 3 socks in 1. What do you mean? I'm not sure if there is anything with women and socks.  Are most women particular about their socks? 
I was going to grab some socks this weekend...but I checked my direct deposit balance and my paycheck is a good $60 less than expected. :sad1: Looks like I'll be having a chat with management today at work....


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

f00bar said:


> What's with women and socks anyway?


You mean their insisting on daily socks changing?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

neni said:


> You mean their insisting on daily socks changing?


No kidding. It's crazy. You shouldn't be changing your socks more than your underwear... Days, weeks, whatever...


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

**shakes head*



f00bar said:


> What's with women and socks anyway?


Indeed, what is up with this generalized stereotype that I've never heard of?

I heard they fucken put em on their feet an shit.....be runnin wild...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

f00bar said:


> No kidding. It's crazy. You shouldn't be changing your socks more than your underwear... Days, weeks, whatever...


You joke but,.. Out on maneuvers with the Marines in the high desert of CA? Living in the bush for 3 weeks or more! One, maybe two hot showers during that entire time,..?

You learn to take your "skivvies," and first,…! Wear them once, _then_ turn them front to back! _Then_ turn them inside out, after that, still inside out but turned back to front!!! *4 days wear out of one pair!!!!!* 
:wavetowel2::whiteflag: 
Oh yeah,… airing them out like _that_ helped some too!  :lol: :laugh:


----------



## that_guy (Jan 17, 2010)

Shop guy told me that standard dress socks work just fine. No real need for snowboard-specific socks. I'd avoid thick ones, though, they do influence the fit of the boot, and at most, one thin pair is more than enough.

I wear no socks at all, in fact. No need for them, and no surprises with the fit. But that's my personal preference.


----------



## MGD81 (Mar 13, 2012)

that_guy said:


> Shop guy told me that standard dress socks work just fine. No real need for snowboard-specific socks. I'd avoid thick ones, though, they do influence the fit of the boot, and at most, one thin pair is more than enough.
> 
> I wear no socks at all, in fact. No need for them, and no surprises with the fit. But that's my personal preference.


Glad im not in the locker room next to you!

Smartwool is the best I have found, Burton socks lasted about half the season and were toast. I have smartwools with 250 days on that have no wear. You can also wear them a couple of days in a row if you are in a pinch and they wont smell.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

MGD81 said:


> Glad im not in the locker room next to you!
> 
> Smartwool is the best I have found, Burton socks lasted about half the season and were toast. I have smartwools with 250 days on that have no wear. You can also wear them a couple of days in a row if you are in a pinch and they wont smell.


Yeah barefoot won't be something I'd like to do.  I work with kids and for some reason, a few wear sneakers with no socks. You better hope you don't have to take their shoes off for any reason....  

Took a punch to my finances today due to my insurance company sending me a refund for some payments that were adjusted...but they sent too much and I didn't know it. So I cashed the checks and spent the money. Today I find out they put a pay stop on one of the checks and my bank took out the money PLUS a fee. I'm trying to at least get the fee reimbursed for me since I shouldn't be penalized for their mistake, but my Snowshoe trip is now in jeopardy.  Therefore, pricey socks are not an option at this point, so I'm going to try and find either a great deal on snowboarding socks or low priced wool socks. At least to last me through the first part of the season until I can recover from this money being sucked out of my account. I can't wait to finish school and get a better paying job.... 
My beat up gloves are just going to have to hang in there until I can get everything back in order. :crazy2:


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

WhiskeyMilitia Private stash has a bunch of snowboarding socks (smartwool and others) in private stash. priced really nice


----------

